# My new shop baby



## Norseman C.B.

Just bought a new to me Acra mill, will be picking her up in a couple days.
Photos of her clean up and restoration to follow soon..............................


----------



## mmcmdl

Acra Mill & Vise - $2,100 (Grants Pass, OR)
					

https://medford.craigslist.org/tls/d/grants-pass-acer-mill-vise/7188316089.html




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Is it this one ?


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Yup, That's the one .................................


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Well, got the mill home last nite and my Brother and I took it apart as far as we could so the tractor could slide the base off today.
Wish I had a big fork lift like the seller did, though the drop deck trailer did make things a lot easier on both ends.
Now it's clean up and re- assembly time, gotta get the pics loaded so I can post them...............


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Here are some arrival pics....


----------



## pontiac428

Dang, that first picture makes it look like you picked up that mill in the oilfields of Kuwait.  At noon.


----------



## ArmyDoc

Nice looking mill.  Congratulations!  I'm looking forward to this thread... keep us informed.


----------



## mikey

She do look fine! I'm jealous ...  

The smoke in your area is really bad. Hope you're not going to work too much until it clears.


----------



## DavidR8

Did you get a discount on account of the name plate being upside down? 
 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Nice score!!!!
Congratulations


----------



## Norseman C.B.

The girl is in pieces now and I am in the cleanup phase as the air quality lets me.
Spent most of the day working on my truck as I had to fight vapor lock issues pullin the mill home over the Cascades.
Not only that the brand new electric fuel pump died the next day !!
So today electric one was pulled and the mechanical one was re- installed.
Some serious heat shielding is in order on the new dual exhaust system I put in 
so the vapor lock issue will stop,  I hope............
Pics will be forth coming, the camera needs new batts. and the size it needs is of course the one we're out of..............


----------



## hman

Sounds like you have Joe Btfsplk for a house guest!  Best wishes for a speedy end to all the


----------



## Papa Charlie

Nice mill. Congratulations. 

I hope to find one that nice for around the same price. 

Smoke is definitely an issue there. Same as we are dealing with up here.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Got a few pics of the break down and clean up process the oil galleries were in need of a serious clean out
and the Y axis nuts are in need of adjustment 30 thou backlash I didn't check the X axis but it will be adjusted as well
upon re-assembly.
Looks to be a not too bad clean up so far, just hope no boogers jump up on the rest of the job...........




Top


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Didn't get to the mill today, the shop needed a cleanup and study on the coming reconfiguration 
so the mill base can be set inside for re-assembly, that base is one heavy mutha !
The winds were out of the South East today and breathing was better so I mowed the back forty as I call it
while I could................


----------



## brino

hman said:


> Sounds like you have Joe Btfsplk for a house guest!



John I had to go look that one up......thanks for the education!



Norseman C.B. said:


> Got a few pics of the break down and clean up process



You've wasted no time stripping her down to nearly naked!

Very nice machine.
Great progress.
-brino


----------



## hman

Brino -
I'd guess that you're just not an old a geezer, like I am


----------



## bobdog

Thats a great trailer to use . I rented one to move my shop to new one !!!!  Great find !!!


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Drop deck trailers are the greatest for moving equipment.....................


----------



## Papa Charlie

Norseman C.B. said:


> Drop deck trailers are the greatest for moving equipment.....................



Couldn't agree more, almost bid on one locally at an auction but decided not to because it is single axle and only rated for 4500lb. Besides the bidding had already reach $4300 plus and I knew it would be rising considerably from there. A lot to spend on something you will use rarely. I do need to get an equipment trailer but most likely will be a car hauler type with two or three axles. But those can be had for a fraction of the hydraulic trailers.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Update ;  Starting re-assembly, got the Y table cleaned up and all the lube oil tubes cleared, assembled Y table, and adjusted the gib.
Adjusted the lead screw to .002 thou of bakclash (I can live with that) and it moves as smooth as silk........ 
Here are some pics...










And me prepping the X table for assembly in the morning




And a view of the new shop doors.


----------



## FOMOGO

Looks like your making great progress on the mill and the shop. Don't get the whiskers too close to that wire wheel. Something I have to watch out for too. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Papa Charlie

Norseman, Looking real good. You have a lot in your shop. 
The mill is coming together nicely, will be a real asset to the shop.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Yeah an asset fer sure, though the the RF- 30 did it's job this will be so much more efficient............


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Got all the big pieces assembled today without too many extra parts left over...... 
Here are some pics 


























Now I gotta install the new X table drive and go through the power head
 then try to patiently wait fer the phase converter to arrive on the 8th and power the ol gal up  !!..................


----------



## DavidR8

Wow, that looks really good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norseman C.B.

DavidR8 said:


> Wow, that looks really good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks David , it's giitin there, lots of little stuff to deal with but I shall ............


----------



## Papa Charlie

Norseman, she is sure coming along. Looks really good. Sounds like you might get everything done by the time the phase converter shows up. I have no doubt that you are biting at the bullet to make some chips.

I keep looking at the area outside you shop and trying to put a location in relationship to KF. The grounds look like you are West of town but just guessing.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Papa Charlie said:


> Norseman, she is sure coming along. Looks really good. Sounds like you might get everything done by the time the phase converter shows up. I have no doubt that you are biting at the bullet to make some chips.
> 
> I keep looking at the area outside you shop and trying to put a location in relationship to KF. The grounds look like you are West of town but just guessing.



Acually I am southeast of town,  Altamont area..........


----------



## Papa Charlie

Norseman C.B. said:


> Acually I am southeast of town,  Altamont area..........



I haven't been to KF since the year I graduated from OIT. That was in 1978. Just looked on the Google Map. Looks like the area has grown up considerably. Loved the area out towards Lake of the Woods. I am sure it has changed too.

I did want to ask. Could you lift the entire mill with your tractor or was disassembly required for the lift as well as the cleaning?


----------



## Norseman C.B.

78 was when I graduated from high school in Fortuna Ca.
The lake of the woods area is still beautiful, though due to it's popularity not as much fun to be at with all the lowlanders.
Had to disassemble the mill to off load it as the tractor couldn't handle the lift and my brother and I had to drag the base off
the drop deck trailer after taking it apart.
After some initial clean up I rented an off road extended lift unit to put the base in the shop and then used the tractor to re assemble
the machine as per pics.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Update ;   found that there was no new drive unit for the table but three very well abused units that I will try to make one usable 
drive for the X table, the new parts I saw briefly in a box was quill handle parts, I am not too observant at times (gittin old)
Bad stuff the hi/lo adjustment assembly is worse than I thought parts are frozen and some missing, haven't got to the quill arm yet
it don't work but I knew that goin in, this was after all a project buy for me and fer the price I paid I am pretty sure it will
work out in the end just gonna take a little more time effort and dollars than I anticipated but that's the fun of it right  ??


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Got the quill freed up after replacing the missing key on the hand feed shaft, repaired the lock pin on the feed handle.
Cleaned and freed up the quill feed assembly, got lucky and removed the broken forward/reverse knob screw
without having to drill for an EZ out
Debating on either making or finding another fine feed wheel.
Now to git after the the hi/lo pulley basket and spring assembly now that the PB blaster has gotten it mostly freed up,
The phase converter came in early but I am not gonna fire it up till I know the rest of the head assembly is in
working order, the motor ran when I checked it out at the Po's place when I bought it though it sounded like it might need bearings
but it could have been the sticky pulley spline basket, we shall see how it develops when I deal with that.
ordered a new power feed for the X table the old ones I have are just too far gone to mess with but may be good for parts to someone or melted down for casting ingots, hmmmm maybe they will be my new fine feed wheel later on...........
Going to order a new 2 axis DRO today the scales on the old Rutland DRO it came with are shot the display screen lights up OK but WTH a new one is pretty cheap now days and I hope to have her up and runnin next week...........................


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Pulled off the motor and pulleys today bearings are OK in both but, (seems like there's always a but) the quill spindle bearings 
sound awful so tomorrow I will dissemble the quill drive again and pull the quill like I should of done in the first place.
So much fer tryin the easy way out just gonna have a do it right so I don't hafta do it twice.
Gotta make new pins fer the top side hi/lo pulley slide thingy and find new springs fer it as one of the set of four is missing in action.
All in all a great time is being had on this project !!!!!!!
More to come  !!!........


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Well got the quill mostly apart, but the cap nut on the assembly is on TIGHT ! and of course my pin spanner wrench is MIA
and the local HF store wont have one in stock till Tuesday.
Did buy a new metric tap & die set  and made new slide pins for the hi/lo pulley cam, looks like it;s gonna be clean up time fer the parts 
and get the quill bearings out on Tuesday so I can order new ones, then the great assembly shall begin !!
After that I will wire in my new PAM 300HD and connect it to the mill and fire it off, new power feed and DRO are still on the way
That's it fer today folks............................


----------



## matthewsx

You know what really helps loosen up those nuts?

























Pictures  

John


----------



## Norseman C.B.

My photographer was too busy playin flapjaw with with one of her friends and I was too engrossed in the project
to take pics, I will get some taken  tomorrow and post them for yer viewin pleasure.......................


----------



## Larry$

Interesting how most of the BPort knock offs look like they used the same casting patterns. I've got a 2004 Jet 9x49 that I got about 8 years ago. Did some gibb adjust and replaced the VS belt, installed a Z axis PF, 3 axis DRO, new Kurt vice & 8" R table w/indexing PLs, new collets. Just that added considerably to the cost.  I figured that I didn't need to disassemble it being only 8 years old. That looks like a lot of work. 

I had considered buying a new, lighter, smaller mill, glad I didn't now that I've had this one. Buying used is always a bit risky.


----------



## hman

Just to be sure ... carefully check the threads on the cap nut.  Some of the fasteners on mill quills have left-hand threads.  

I recently replaced the spindle bearings on my vintage round column mill.  Rick Sparber's write-up was helpful, and it mentioned LH threads.  The spanner-type nuts were a bit boogered up (possibly from a previous owner's trying to take them off the wrong way).  So I ordered new ones from Grizzly.  Well, lo and behold, the new ones are right hand thread!  Lesson:  Don't take anything for granted.  Always check!


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Did some cleaning of parts and had no luck finding springs fer the pulley slide, may have to order some.
womped up a batch of chili cuz it was a bit chilly outside today............ 
And fer yer viewing pleasure some pics (please ignore the big ham  !!)...........................


----------



## hman

The "big ham" looks justifiably proud.  Great progress!


----------



## mmcmdl

I spent a month in Klamath Falls back in 68 . From what I remember it was a very nice place . My Aunt's family lived just on the base of a mountain range and can remember climbing up those mountains as a young boy . My cousin played football at Stanford U , roomed with Jim Plunkett and both went on to careers with the Oakland Raiders . He's now a lawyer down in the SF area but we have lost touch over all these years .


----------



## Papa Charlie

@Norseman C.B. She is coming along, looks like you have a handle on what you need to do to get her back up and running. At least you haven't indicated that you have found anything that is a game changer. Projects like these can sure test ones patience though, at least for me.


----------



## Janderso

Looks like you are making good progress.
My wife and I love the Fortuna area. 
Back when I was doing Civil War battles we put on a few shows in Fortuna.
Ferndale and the Lost Coast Road are places to see.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Found springs !! Now I gotta make a face spanner wrench to git the quill cap nut off
and get the spindle bearings replaced shoulda jus done that instead of tryin to buy beg borrow or steal one.
Hindsight is always the clearest, dammit  !! Coulda had it done already............


----------



## hman

Regarding the quill cap nut - I had to remove the one on my PM-835S and learned 2 things:
(1) As mentioned in the manual, the threads (at least on this mill) are left hand
(2) There's a setscrew on the back of the quill.  Don't do like I did, miss it and booger up the threads!

Sing me a song about hindsight!


----------



## Norseman C.B.

John,  I have been wonderin about rt or lft as it did move about a quarter inch counter clockwise and stopped but got it back to the 
start point and quit before I ruined the spanner holes  bangin on a punch...............Hate it when tools I had disappear.........


----------



## Papa Charlie

It is the tool gremlin, he does get around. I have had more tools disappear on our boat, there isn't too many places for them to go, but they are gone.


----------



## Larry$

It always takes me longer than it should. Got a cold saw project going, can only work on it weekends. I've got a lot of pneumatic fittings, just not the correct ones! Another order to Automation Direct. 

Robin has an excellent video on rebuilding spindles. 

Having managed to get too old, I have to be really careful about always putting things back. The next problem comes when I need to rearrange things & it isn't where it's always been. Recently got a new roll-around cabinet so I could get it all in drawers, which drawer was that? Haven't labeled them yet because I'm not sure I like the layout yet.


----------



## Investigator

Norseman, I'm watching real close.  This looks like what I'm about to be in for.  Thanks for the pics and descriptions.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

I am watching your project too, guess we will be comparin notes on our progress........................  
Glad I havent sold my RF-30 yet as it has been a help with the repairs on the Acra, still debating 
on weather or not to keep it around due to shop size restrictions.........


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Made no progress on the mill today as my parents car had a dead battery and after checking and replacing it (sulphated)
I found that the alternator had also given up the ghost.
Replaced and checked the output on it and all was well, Dad was pleased that all the warning lites were now gone.
Mom insisted that dinner and pinochle was mandatory so a wonderful afternoon/evening was had ...............


----------



## Norseman C.B.

After Physical Therapy today I got after the mill again, found that the spindle bearings were fine after a good
cleaning in the parts washer.
So I re-greased the bearings and reassembled the spindle,quill,and down feed assembly.
Tomorrow I will finish cleaning and installing the bull gear and drive belt assemblies and hopefully get it wired up
and fired off, progress is nice !!..................... 






	

		
			
		

		
	
+

My new powrefeed unit arrived this morning too  !!


----------



## Papa Charlie

Looking good. Amazing how resilient bearings are and how dirt and grit can get into everything.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Didn't find any dirt or grit per say but the grease was dry and crumbly
causing it to sound like the bearings were toast, once cleaned they spun
 up nice and coasted down like they are supposed to, that saved me some dinner roes and made my day..................


----------



## Norseman C.B.

OK;   Got her together and runnin today, a happy camper is I !!
Got some little issues to deal with but hey it's workin.............................
Question for those in the know on phase converters, are they supposed to buzz when when the machine is off ??
I cut the power to the PAM fer the night so I wouldn't hafta worry on it.
Other than the buzzin the motor does it's job in both motor speed ranges 5400 RPMs is scary to hear on it in hi/hi gear !!
Tomorrow I will mount the power feed, tram in the head, mount the vice, and do some cuttin to feel her up, er out that is................


----------



## akjeff

Nice job! 

As for the VFD buzzing, I've only had two, and neither buzzes. One is a Hitachi( it's a 1hp, no fan, and totally silent.), and the other a Lenze ( it's a 3hp, and has a cooling fan that is on at all times, when powered up. No buzzing that I can make out over the fan noise. )


----------



## Norseman C.B.

This is my first phase converter so I am in the dark on what is right or wrong, according to the destructions I have it wired
properly and the buzz is not described in them.
Investigation will be performed ................


----------



## akjeff

Norseman C.B. said:


> This is my first phase converter so I am in the dark on what is right or wrong, according to the destructions I have it wired
> properly and the buzz is not described in them.
> Investigation will be performed ................


I wonder if maybe what you're hearing is the "carrier frequency" of the VFD? You could go into the parameters, and change that to a higher frequency, and see if the "buzz" either goes away, or at least changes noticeably.


----------



## Papa Charlie

Darned if that isn't starting to look like a mill. Congrats on the progress.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

akjeff said:


> I wonder if maybe what you're hearing is the "carrier frequency" of the VFD? You could go into the parameters, and change that to a higher frequency, and see if the "buzz" either goes away, or at least changes noticeably.



Jeff; this is a static converter not a VFD, there are no adjustments that I am aware of but thanks for the input.......... 
I guess I could switch two of the three wires and see if that does it; I switched two already to change the rotation
maybe a different sequence will fix it ..................


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Thanks Charlie, Once the wrinkles are fixed life will be also ..............................


----------



## akjeff

Norseman C.B. said:


> Jeff; this is a static converter not a VFD, there are no adjustments that I am aware of but thanks for the input..........
> I guess I could switch two of the three wires and see if that does it; I switched two already to change the rotation
> maybe a different sequence will fix it ..................


Oh shoot! I wasn't paying attention. Forget everything I said........except nice job!


----------



## DavidR8

Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Well here we are,  power feed is installed and she's cleaned up purty good..
Kinda screwed the pooch today and that is all I got done feed works OK and head motor too.
Other than the annoying buzz in the phase converter life is good with her.
She don't look like new but she looks better than she did on arrival, here's some pics................................. 








Tomorrow the tramming will be done and vice installed for
 first cutting, then clean up the shop it looks like a tornado went through it !!...............


----------



## matthewsx

Norseman C.B. said:


> This is my first phase converter so I am in the dark on what is right or wrong, according to the destructions I have it wired
> properly and the buzz is not described in them.
> Investigation will be performed ................



Mine buzzes too, I wonder if maybe the guys who don't hear it maybe went to a few rock concerts

I sure did but am now religious about wearing hearing protection when I'm working with most power tools. I have mine wired to a plug that I pull out when not in use.


John


----------



## akjeff

matthewsx said:


> Mine buzzes too, I wonder if maybe the guys who don't hear it maybe went to a few rock concerts
> 
> I sure did but am now religious about wearing hearing protection when I'm working with most power tools. I have mine wired to a plug that I pull out when not in use.
> 
> 
> John



Nice job NCB! Look forward to seeing first chips!


----------



## hman

Norseman C.B. said:


> <snip>
> first cutting, then clean up the shop it looks like a tornado went through it !!...............


I've noticed that about projects ... entropy can be reduced in small areas at a time, but at a cost of being spread to the surrounding areas.

The mill looks very good!  And I enjoyed seeing the trees and hills outside your door (4th photo).


----------



## ACHiPo

matthewsx said:


> Mine buzzes too, I wonder if maybe the guys who don't hear it maybe went to a few rock concerts
> 
> I sure did but am now religious about wearing hearing protection when I'm working with most power tools. I have mine wired to a plug that I pull out when not in use.
> 
> 
> John


There should be tuning parameters that you can adjust to minimize the VFD whine.


----------



## matthewsx

ACHiPo said:


> There should be tuning parameters that you can adjust to minimize the VFD whine.


And I would do just that if it were a VFD, But, it's a static phase converter and the buzz doesn't bother me. Just a reminder to unplug it and eventually put a switch on the wall next to it.

John


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Well,  it's officially workable now head is trammed in, vice is also and 
the first cutting was done today  Woo Hoo  !!...................







Now let's see do I start on the tractor project or do I make tooling fer the mill and lathe....??............................


----------



## DavidR8

Congrats! Nothing like the first chips


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Thanks David, Sure feels good to finish a project with success................


----------



## Papa Charlie

Nice work. But I see a problem, now you got it dirty again.

In truth, great job. She looks great and it fits perfect in your shop. Seems as though you lucked out on having to replace much of anything. Just needed some tender loving care.


----------



## brino

Excellent (and quick) work!

Congratulations.

-brino


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Thanks guys;  I really did luck out on the condition in some ways other than the table, though usable it suffered 
 from coolant staining and a little pitting along with it.
A grinding would alleviate it but not in my budget at this time, as near as I could tell from the cleanup and out
it was only used for cutting aluminum, didn't find any other chips in or on it.
As I have been running it I have found that the motor will need it's bearings replaced, but will be OK for now.
I see a long and happy future with this ol' gal and will be givin her new accessories as we go
like a Z drive and DRO pretty soon, maybe even touch up the paint where it's needed


----------



## akjeff

Congrats and nice job NCB!


----------



## BGHansen

I have a static phase converter on my Bridgeport, wired by the previous owner.  Mine is mounted above the Anilam CNC controller (blue box above the read-out.

I haven't opened the converter to look at the wiring, so this is my presumption on how it's wired.  Looks to be a standard DPDT home lighting switch to turn on/off the 220 input to the phase converter.  The phase converter output is to the conventional motor switch on the upper left side of the head.  I throw the light switch on and the mill fires up.  The power switch on the upper LH side of the head still functions for forward/reverse of the spindle.  Mine buzzes if I shut the motor off by the conventional Bridgeport switch, so I use the light switch on the phase converter to run the motor.  I haven't talked to the previous owner about it, but suspect he was concerned about the buzzing noise too and wired the DPDT switch directly to the phase converter as a solution.  On the plus side, my converter is not drawing any power while the mill sets idle.

You could wire something similar on yours.  Maybe a DPDT push button switch to turn on the converter just below your existing switch?  I bought a push button on/off switch from Grizzly to give my BP a little more "professional look" instead of the light switch, but haven't gotten around the doing the wiring yet.

Bruce


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Thanks BG,  A cut off switch is going to be mounted next to the PC as soon as my blown out back 
will let me stand and walk again ...............


----------



## Papa Charlie

Sorry to hear you injured your back. Hope you feel better soon. I fight my back and my knees. A payback from living life to its fullest when I was younger.


----------



## Weldingrod1

When I made a static.converter I had to fiddle with the current sensing relay to stop it cycling/buzzing.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Well;  I'm upright again but takin it slow, my DRO kit arrived today 
right after I shook hands on the deal with the new owner of my Central Machinery RF-30.
Tomorrow morn we will load it up and I will git after mounting the DRO, I am glad to get the floor space back
cuz this ol fat fart needs room to maneuver...........................


----------



## Papa Charlie

Glad to hear that you are on the mend and going to get back to the project. I assume by your comment "Tomorrow morn* we* will load it up", you mean you and the tractor. 
Just because you are felling better, you are still mending and can easily re-injure your back. Ask me how I know.
Take care.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Oh yes, I get you on that, I will be hopefully supervizin the load up as Terry said he had help.
I have been rode hard and put away wet a LOT in my life and breakdowns take a lot longer to
heal than they used to so I don't/cant push things like I used to.
If I knew I was gonna last so long I woulda taken better care of my self...................


----------



## Papa Charlie

Norseman C.B. said:


> Oh yes, I get you on that, I will be hopefully supervizin the load up as Terry said he had help.
> I have been rode hard and put away wet a LOT in my life and breakdowns take a lot longer to
> heal than they used to so I don't/cant push things like I used to.
> If I knew I was gonna last so long I woulda taken better care of my self...................



I hear you there, between football injuries, injuries from breaking horses, motocross, skiing, etc, etc, I am amazed that I can move as much as I can. Maybe it is punishment or just lucky, hard to tell sometimes.
But I keep moving, I have gained too much weight and I need to get some of it off of me or I won't be able to enjoy my retirement. It is funny though, in my minds eye, I still see me around 35 years of age. But I have no idea who that old man is staring back at me in the mirror. 
I don't know, maybe I am too stupid to know when I am licked or too stubborn.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Been a while fer updates, after two months of battle with my purchase of a DRO system it is finally all installed and working.
just finished the first paying/barter job with it and happy.
They are custom draw bolts and pivots for a prototype irrigation/well pump casing stand off and lift assembly 
one of my former employers and I are developing.
I will post more as it goes it is so nice having a full size mill to work with now !!..................


----------



## Papa Charlie

Looks like the mill it running well.

Which DRO system did you buy. I had issues with the Chinese one I bought off of Ebay. The X axis on my lathe was not reading. They put me through a bunch of checks, then there was the lag between them asking me to check something, then checking, replying and then waiting for their response. Took almost a month for them to decide to send me a replacement. Plugged it in and all is working. But at least they stood behind it. Did charge me for the freight, but it was only $24 so not too bad. They comment was that I had had it for more than a month. Didn't matter that I spent that month installing it and then going through their checks. Oh well, all is good now.

Hadn't heard from you in a while. Glad all is OK.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Pretty much the same scenario here on the Chinesium DRO on E bay, first the screen didn't work
then a scale would make the system shut down when plugged into the screen and the almost endless e mail
tag with Shirley in china finally got all working components together and functioning.
Whilst working with it I have found that the upper spindle bearings are the noise makers needing replaced soon
not the motor bearings so the fun continues to keep me entertained and out of the wiffles hair......................... 

The DRO unit is a ToAuto brand and cheaply priced, I now know why.
Time will tell if it was a bargain or not, they did make right on it though, gotta give them that .......................


----------



## Investigator

Papa Charlie said:


> Looks like the mill it running well.
> 
> Which DRO system did you buy. I had issues with the Chinese one I bought off of Ebay. The X axis on my lathe was not reading. They put me through a bunch of checks, then there was the lag between them asking me to check something, then checking, replying and then waiting for their response. Took almost a month for them to decide to send me a replacement. Plugged it in and all is working. But at least they stood behind it. Did charge me for the freight, but it was only $24 so not too bad. They comment was that I had had it for more than a month. Didn't matter that I spent that month installing it and then going through their checks. Oh well, all is good now.
> 
> Hadn't heard from you in a while. Glad all is OK.





Norseman C.B. said:


> Pretty much the same scenario here on the Chinesium DRO on E bay, first the screen didn't work
> then a scale would make the system shut down when plugged into the screen and the almost endless e mail
> tag with Shirley in china finally got all working components together and functioning.
> Whilst working with it I have found that the upper spindle bearings are the noise makers needing replaced soon
> not the motor bearings so the fun continues to keep me entertained and out of the wiffles hair.........................
> 
> The DRO unit is a ToAuto brand and cheaply priced, I now know why.
> Time will tell if it was a bargain or not, they did make right on it though, gotta give them that .......................



The question from those of us soon to be looking at DRO's, asking specifically of you gentlemen with experience:  Would you buy again? or go with another brand/dealer/supplier?


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Key words being time will tell, fer me so far not used all that much yet so I won't say good or bad
at present. Basic checks only so far and no specialty functions have been tried by me, will post as I do...............


----------



## Papa Charlie

After the many emails I also had with Shirley and getting a working scale, the DRO appears to work fine. There are some issues with translations. For example HA stands for Sleep. There are other buttons labeled in such a way that they are not intuitive. The instructions leave a lot to be desired. But YouTube is a big help.

I purchased the same one as Norseman for the price. For a two axis DRO and the two scales, I paid right around $225 delivered. For other DROs they are approximately 4 times more expensive.

As Norseman said, "Time will tell".


----------



## rb67mustang

pontiac428 said:


> Dang, that first picture makes it look like you picked up that mill in the oilfields of Kuwait.  At noon.


I love that thought, it made me laugh, but you're correct, that's what it looked like.


----------



## rb67mustang

Norseman C.B. said:


> Got a few pics of the break down and clean up process the oil galleries were in need of a serious clean out
> and the Y axis nuts are in need of adjustment 30 thou backlash I didn't check the X axis but it will be adjusted as well
> upon re-assembly.
> Looks to be a not too bad clean up so far, just hope no boogers jump up on the rest of the job...........
> 
> View attachment 337316
> View attachment 337317
> View attachment 337317
> Top
> View attachment 337319
> View attachment 337320
> View attachment 337321


OMG, I'm not going to tear my Bridgeport down like that unless I can't free up the stuck ram.


----------



## rb67mustang

Norseman C.B. said:


> 78 was when I graduated from high school in Fortuna Ca.
> The lake of the woods area is still beautiful, though due to it's popularity not as much fun to be at with all the lowlanders.
> Had to disassemble the mill to off load it as the tractor couldn't handle the lift and my brother and I had to drag the base off
> the drop deck trailer after taking it apart.
> After some initial clean up I rented an off road extended lift unit to put the base in the shop and then used the tractor to re assemble
> the machine as per pics.


Wow, I graduated HS in 78 as well.


----------



## rb67mustang

Norseman C.B. said:


> Been a while fer updates, after two months of battle with my purchase of a DRO system it is finally all installed and working.
> just finished the first paying/barter job with it and happy.
> They are custom draw bolts and pivots for a prototype irrigation/well pump casing stand off and lift assembly
> one of my former employers and I are developing.
> I will post more as it goes it is so nice having a full size mill to work with now !!..................


Great looking parts!!!


----------



## Larry$

'78! Wish I was as young as you guys. '60


----------



## rb67mustang

Norseman C.B. said:


> Well,  it's officially workable now head is trammed in, vice is also and
> the first cutting was done today  Woo Hoo  !!...................
> 
> View attachment 341217
> View attachment 341218
> View attachment 341219
> View attachment 341220
> 
> 
> Now let's see do I start on the tractor project or do I make tooling fer the mill and lathe....??............................


I say, make tooling!!!


----------



## mmcmdl

I've visited the lake of woods before , I had family that lived in Klamath Falls for decades . My cousin went to Stanford and roomed with Jim Plunkett and went on to play for the Raiders .

https://www.footballcardgallery.com/1976_Topps/528/Bob_Moore/


----------

